# I Have Babies!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok so i went in to feed my juvie fish (baby fronts, baby lithobates and baby jewels) i noticed that 2 of my jewels were bright red and very aggressive to all the other fish. the biggest jewel is maybe 2". i look down and there are hundreds of lil buggas swimming around their cave. Since this is my first spawn i need some info on what to do. thanks.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

and i got the answer i was looking for thanks to CM.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool, which jewel?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

rywill said:


> and i got the answer i was looking for thanks to CM.


 Did you? Me or another CM?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

oh im sorry i forgot to specify the CM lol. i think it was cichlid_mania. i could be wrong...which ever was in chat last night answering my questions. Sry i dont remember lol i was a bit tired:roll:


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so my red jewels are being great parents, nothing comes close to their cave. I do have another question....Will the other fish pick off the fry at night? Will some just die over time? and I was wondering if someone could give me an estimate on usual number of fry that survive? thanks and sry for all the questions


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

It was markyyyyyyyyy...Cichlid_mania!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks ashley. i have such a stupid memory...lol:razz:


----------

